# Scripture Citations in the Institutes



## DanW (Jun 9, 2006)

Does anybody know if Calvin himself, or some future editor, put the scriptural references into the Institutes?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jun 9, 2006)

Daniel,

In my copy of the Tholuck (19th century) Latin text of the 1559 edn, there are general Scripture references to books and chapters (which would fit the 16th century pattern). 

In the Corpus Reformatorum text of the 1559 edn the editors put the general Scripture refs (book and chapter) in parentheses. 

The highly developed apparatus of the Battles English edn (LCC) is the invention of Battles. E.g., all the refs to Thomas are from the editors. They may have been influenced by some of the appartus in the Barth/Niesel critical edn of the Latin text (Opera Selecta).

In the CR and in the Tholuck edns there are book titles and chapter headings. 

The section headings in the Battles edn are the work of the editors and not entirely reliable.

Richard Muller has done great work on this in The Unaccomodated Calvin (OUP, 2000). I recommend it highly.

Cheers,

rsc




> _Originally posted by DanW_
> Does anybody know if Calvin himself, or some future editor, put the scriptural references into the Institutes?


----------

